# Paper tape



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

What brand of paper tape do you use? Why?

Is there a brand of paper that you wont use. Why?

We are currently using Marco Pro Rock. It is what our supplier stocks. So far no problems.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Other then poor storage I've never had a problem with the paper they send me . sheet-rock,USG,pro-form..I did get to try fiba-fuse paper recently It is a mill. thicker than the rest . I liked it :yes: just not many supplies carry It here.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

My supplier stocks Fiba-Tape paper, and I love it.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

gazman said:


> What brand of paper tape do you use? Why?
> 
> Is there a brand of paper that you wont use. Why?
> 
> We are currently using Marco Pro Rock. It is what our supplier stocks. So far no problems.


Also using the Pro Rock tape (Marco) from the boys at CertainTreed. Seems to be well stocked out here. Only complaint is that damn staple they use to hold the end of the tape into the roll. Others just tape the ends making it easier to rip the end off rather than picking out the staple with the corner of your knife.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use Sheetrock brand usually but not fussy what I use, it's a bit like toilet paper, it all does the same job.....as long as your fingers don't break thru you're fine :blink:.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I use Sheetrock brand usually but not fussy what I use, it's a bit like toilet paper, it all does the same job.....as long as your fingers don't break thru you're fine :blink:.


 It isn't all the same. Some paper I have used is like 150 grit sandpaper. I told my wife along time ago. I work way to hard not to be able to atleast have soft, thick toilet paper.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I prefer the cheaper tape like pro-form. I find USG abit thicker,, which I really don't like on butt-joints


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Capt, I'm starting to notice a trend! You like the cheap mud, the cheap tape, and cheap beer. What else do you like that's cheap?:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

fr8train said:


> Capt, I'm starting to notice a trend! You like the cheap mud, the cheap tape, and cheap beer. What else do you like that's cheap?:whistling2:


 
WOMEN,,,, :yes:

Gee, did ya really have to ask??????


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> It isn't all the same. Some paper I have used is like 150 grit sandpaper. I told my wife along time ago. I work way to hard not to be able to atleast have soft, thick toilet paper.


We call that stuff John Wayne. Its rough its tough and takes no crap from anyone.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> WOMEN,,,, :yes:
> 
> Gee, did ya really have to ask??????


how did I know that answer..........................


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> how did I know that answer..........................


 I like a woman just as tacky as me !!!:yes:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

British Gypsum paper tape. Its the best over here. has that staple you have to prise off but its not the end of the world, eh? Tried a few other brands, Knauf paper tape is good (unlike their mud) other brands have that annoying thing where the paper doesn't fold properly:furious:
Toilet paper? Andrex is as good as any. And NO staples.:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I use Sheetrock brand usually but not fussy what I use, it's a bit like toilet paper, it all does the same job.....as long as your fingers don't break thru you're fine :blink:.




Tooooo much information


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I like the mesh tape with the mud out of the green bucket!


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

I still can't pull the trigger...............HELP!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

all I can say about the paper tape, is a warning for fellow Canucks. Don't get the stuff from Home Hardware. The stuff is twice as thick as any other tape you will find on the market. It's a b1tch to crease to install it in the angles, and it's got tiny perforation holes too. But the holes act more like little burrs instead, b/c of the way they stabbed the little holes in the tape. It's like having whiskers on your tape


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> . It's like having whiskers on your tape


 
And we ALL know how you feel about unshaved beavers!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> It isn't all the same. Some paper I have used is like 150 grit sandpaper. I told my wife along time ago. I work way to hard not to be able to atleast have soft, thick toilet paper.


no no cottenle flushable wipes. makes regular tp seem like a pine cone.
http://www.cottonelle.com/cottonelle-fresh-care-wipes.aspx


----------

